# Tml baby!!



## buster8813 (Mar 29, 2013)

Look at these Leafs go! playoffs this year? hell yeah! cup run? quite possible! i dont think they will win the cup but they will make a run at it for sure 
its amazing to have toronto as a sports city again! Argos win it all, jays picked to win it all, leafs gonna make it to the playoffs again, raps will definitely make it to the post season next year, the rock are on top again.. as a sports fan, things are looking great!
lets see how this game goes on saturday vs the sens, its a big 2 points coming up and with the way this team is playing, tired or not, theyre doing great! the time off theyll get after this game is important and should help solidify their spot in the post season.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

The Penguins are playing some amazing hockey and just got some serious free agents. They're all in as they say. Pretty fun to watch for any hockey fan.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## buster8813 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah theyre playing increrdibly well and have recently taken the spot from chicago. They do have the cros though as well as some other incredibly talented players. not to forget, as you mentioned, they picked up some damn good players! Iggy and Cros have some ties before pitts too from team Canada so that PP will be very hard to stop! as fun as it is to watch them play, i kind of dislike it because it doesnt look good for the leafs even though theyve played pretty tight against eachother. 
I enjoy seeing reimer do well as well as Scrivens, but a Luongo or Miller would be nice for the post season. dont think it will happen though because we would have to give up some great young players to land either goalie. i dont expect the leafs to win the cup this year, i do, however, expect them to make a push in the playoffs and get some very valuable knowledge which will help in years to come.. besides, this team is full of very young players who could potentially stick around as a leaf for quite a few years 
Lupul is really an amazing player and if he can keep this up i think its fair to say hes among the elite in the nhl. i mean, the guy broke his back, had blood disease, broke his forearm and still theres no stopping him! gotta throw his name into the mvp category even though hes not played many games.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't give a shit about the Argo's, nor the Jays or Raps...


BUT...



*GO LEAFS GO!!!*


----------



## buster8813 (Mar 29, 2013)

Imagine what this city will do when the leafs get into the playoffs?!? the last time they made the post season it was insane! you drive down the street with a leafs flag on your car and random girls would flash you.. god i miss playoff hockey here lmfao


----------



## SBR (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope the leafs take 8th and the habs take 1st.... dear god id love to see the habs spank the leafs back to the basement


----------



## buster8813 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol! the habs beating the leafs in the playoffs? i hope they face off so you can see how silly you look just saying that ;p
must be tokin on some nice herbs though


----------



## buster8813 (Mar 30, 2013)

Besides, Pitts isnt coming down from that top spot


----------



## PUFeNUF (Apr 12, 2013)

Leafs leafs leafs


----------

